

Ask HN: How loud do you listen to your music with headphones? - jason_slack

How loud do you listen to your music with headphones?<p>My MacBook Pro has 16 volume levels. I am down around 2-3 when people are around, so they can&#x27;t hear it and I raise to 6+ if I am alone or in a coding zone.....
======
davismwfl
I stopped wearing headphones for the most part since I work out of an office
with isolation, but when I have to work around others or noise, my headphones
are on way to loud likely. I use it to drown out the exterior sounds so all I
hear is my music and my thoughts. For the most part vocals for me will fade
into the background and I am more listening for the beat to keep me focused
and undistracted.

But as for volume, I don't know a number but it is generally loud enough that
if I take off my headphones you can still hear the music clearly a couple of
feet away. btw -- I wear mid-grade Sennheiser over the ear headphones.

Thankfully I don't have to do that too much anymore so I can just have
background music on in my office, but when I used to work in the "open"
environment I couldn't function productively without headphones and music.

~~~
jason_slack
Thanks. I usually try and drown out the house around me so that I can just
hear my own thoughts.

I wear a Beyerdynamic T70 over the ear headphone

[http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005E8MV14/ref=psdc_172541_t3_B0089...](http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005E8MV14/ref=psdc_172541_t3_B00890YNBK)

------
bnejad
I'm usually in the lower 30% of the volume range on most of my devices. I
don't know whether its my headphones (Sennheiser HD, lower end) or that I just
have sensitive ears but it gets super loud very quickly for me.

------
6d0debc071
Not very. I could hear someone if they were speaking at a normal level in the
same room. I can just about hear louder music if I put the headphones in my
lap.

